# Bidding Gravel/Asphalt lot



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

The lot is part gravel about 15000 sq ft and just push to one side. Then 17 asphalt parking spots and a few small sidewalks. Will be salting the asphalt, i was thinking 3 or 4 50# bags. I was thinking around 150 per push for 2-6, 200 for 6-10, 250 for 10-14. They open in evening so will probably due before they open unless snows during evening when there open. Asking for thoughts on my price, looking for your opinion and some constructive criticism.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

cricket, cricket, cricket....lol. I'm only on here cause it's a rain out of a sunday. I think your price is high, at least for around here in Rochester, NY. This place sounds like a restaurant or something so why not just shoot them a seasonal contract price? When they are open you aren't going to be able to do anything besides clean it up and shovel.....so how are you gonna price that? After it stops snowing, your going to have to go back after hours and clean everything up. That's why I don't really like/even understand this 2-6, 6-10 price range BS. If the place opens at 5pm, and it starts snowing at 3 pm and there is 3 inches when you show up and clean it all, then by 6pm there is another 3 inches, you show up clean up what you can, then during the middle of the night after another 4 inches....are you gonna charge for the 6-10 inch price? My point is for commercial accounts that logic doesn't work unless we get buried during overnights.....because if the place is open and we get 2 inches you gotta show and if you do your job you are there every 2 inches. I would shoot them a seasonal price of $4,000 plow and salts for 20 trips and see what they say.


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

Ok thank you and if they are not interested in seasonal what do you reccomend?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

15000 sq feet is about 1/3 of an acre. With an 8 foot blade that should take you somewhere between 15 and 25 minutes depending on your skill level. 17 parking places is less than 4000 square feet. A 50 pound bag of salt will be on over kill on that small of an area so one bag of salt is plenty per application. Now to get to your pricing part of the question. I can tell you here that lot, with salt would go for about 70 to 75 per push. I would be in and out in less than 20 minutes including the salting, so I would be thrilled at that price. I however can not tell you what you need to charge, because I do not know your overhead and profit margins you need to make. If you use my guidlines that I typed in above, you should be able to figure out what you need to charge to make the money you need to make. Good Luck


----------

